# status complicated



## honey12 (Mar 26, 2013)

hi,i am 24...i have a 10-year relationship with my first boyfriend,24 yrs old..he is loving, caring and understanding..i am a college teacher,and he is a seaman..on this long term relationship, we were not yet ready to get married due to the fact that he still want to help his parents..we are not yet ready financially....now, we are having long distance relationship..this is his second time to be away from me because he worked outside the country..on the first time he left for abroad,we maintained good communication..he always sent emails or calls..but this time (the second time he left for work),i could not receive any emails from him (specifically on the first few months)..not like the first time (he left),he rarely sends me email...i hate long distance relationship...! 


until, this time came when i met someone...my student, 26 yrs old..both his parents died at his early age..he just graduated college recently...he is much attractive than my first boyfriend.. we share the same interests..he cooks for me,he is sweet,he is hardworking...however, he already had 2 kids from different women but not married to any of them..we are now on our 7-month relationship..i love him so much...i also loved my first boyfriend..Now,he is seeking for a job in the city. 


i heard that my first boyfriend is coming home,and i still don't have the decision who to let go...i loved them both that (you may call me selfish) i could not afford to lose them..Which is which?..who is who?..please,i need an advice...i am very much confused right now.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, it is possible your original boyfriend is lying to you about ability to communicate and is instead, involved with someone else.

Maybe you need to ask yourself why you have been cheating on your boyfriend and never bothered to tell him? You have set yourself up to repeat this again in the future. 

It is selfish to think you have 2 men and get to choose between them, as if they are 2 dresses hanging on the rack and you are not sure which one to wear to the prom. These are human beings.

Does your new guy know about your original guy? If he does, he isn't much of a catch, because he knowingly has sex with a woman already in a committed relationship.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

And - whilst I know these things can happen, having two children, with different women, neither of whom you're married to - by 26 - doesn't give him much of a track record .... be careful there too.

Best thing I can suggest is, step back from both - and take a good, long look at yourself, and what you want. Don't be swept along with events - think!


----------



## Broken..ForNow (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree, take a break from both. It shouldn't be that difficult.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

You're 24 and a college teacher?


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

i say dump your first BF and go after #2 and when he is single and has 3 kids from 3 different women we can laugh and tell you we told you so.


seriously break up with BF #1 he deserves better than you. he is out serving OUR COUNTRY willing to die for me and you and you thank him this way. he deserves better please let him go!!!!!!!!


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh and I vote for #2. 

How many men will you find that not only is he sweet, hardworking but also cooks for you? Sounds like a winner.


----------



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

You need to separate from both of them. Mark a calendar a year out and forget about relationships for that year. Figure yourself out then proceed in finding the partner you want. Right now you don't know what you want. Only time, without a relationship clouding the issues, can get you to a place where you can find a person who fits your needs and whose needs you fit.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know what this has to do with CWI or marriage. It seems like Popeye needs the help in CWI, or Loverboy#2, depending on what choice is made. I think they should both dump you. Just sayin'


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So you've been basically cheating on you bf for 7 months while he was at sea? And you are doing it with a student? 

There are so many ethical problems here.

Tell you bf that you've been cheating on him for 7 months, that might just help the decision when he removes himself from your list of options.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

keko said:


> You're 24 and a college teacher?


 Your a college teacher and your grammar sucks? Also, when you teach in college, you are called a professor not a teacher.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

seems very fake


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

If you have been intimate with your student while being with your first boyfriend, make sure the first boyfriend is told and gets tested for stds.

In addition, you are probably ripe for firing at your institution because you have had inappropriate contact with a student. Where is your integrity? 

Also a man who has children with several different women is certainly a keeper, so what if he is has to pay child support for the next 18 years and needs to be a father to these children. This shows his integrity as he has taken the responsibility for fathering children out of wedlock. As stated above I would rush him down to the courthouse and get married today. What would be the downside of this because you have stated you truly love him?


----------



## honey12 (Mar 26, 2013)

To TRy: maybe you should also TRy to think that a teacher and a professor are just the same(by nature)..Professors are teachers..right?..


with regard to grammatical issues,i think there is no single rule (or two) which stated that anyone who joined in the forum should have correct grammar (word usage)..


Well..anyway,i joined this forum to get advices and not to be judged.. "nobody is perfect"...:scratchhead:


----------



## honey12 (Mar 26, 2013)

TRy said:


> Your a college teacher and your grammar sucks? Also, when you teach in college, you are called a professor not a teacher.


TRy also to check if YOUR grammar is correct..:rofl:..you should have used YOU'RE and not YOUR...


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

Your status can easily uncomplicate itself by growing up. (That would be your job.)

And this to your first boyfriend, I'd like you to kindly relay to him as much (eheh): "Matey, steady as she goes. And then, abandon ship!"

He'll understand.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

honey12 said:


> To TRy: maybe you should also TRy to think that a teacher and a professor are just the same(by nature)..Professors are teachers..right?..
> 
> 
> with regard to grammatical issues,i think there is no single rule (or two) which stated that anyone who joined in the forum should have correct grammar (word usage)..
> ...


Nobody is perfect, but there's a difference between making a mistake and ruining lives because you think you're God. 

The self-entitlement in the way you speak is nauseating. The only thing that's going to help you is reality, Miss. And you won't face that until life forces you to.


----------



## FryFish (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it me or did a plethora of dr cold posters end up here...? So much garbage out there.


----------



## honey12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Vanguard said:


> Nobody is perfect, but there's a difference between making a mistake and ruining lives because you think you're God.
> 
> The self-entitlement in the way you speak is nauseating. The only thing that's going to help you is reality, Miss. And you won't face that until life forces you to.


Who told you i am God?..i make mistakes..i have shortcomings...because i am only human...


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

honey12 said:


> TRy also to check if YOUR grammar is correct..:rofl:..you should have used YOU'RE and not YOUR...


Hahaha JB100?


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

honey12 said:


> Who told you i am God?..i make mistakes..i have shortcomings...because i am only human...


You did.


----------

